# Infacol & Colief



## Niki W

Hiya,
        I'm hoping you can help.
Lily is 3 an a half weeks old and has been on infacol since we came out of hospital (3days old) the midwifes in the hospital recommended it as she is very windy and as they said, she likes to hold onto her wind. The thing is that was fine until this last week an now in the evenings she seems to be in absolute agony  and nothing can sooth her, so the community midwives recommended i try colief, which i started her on last night, the thing i'm asking is, can i still use the infacol along with the colief? it seems now i've stopped using the infacol, it's even harder to bring her wind up, and feeding her is taking a very long time, over an hour, and can be a battle, because she gets so windy and won't/can't take her feeds, then i'm getting hardly any amount down her, and she's wanting more an hour an a half later, i'm getting worried that she's not getting enough feed also, as she has reduced the amount she can take. I'm trying to do 3 hrly feeds from start to start.
I know infacol and colief do 2 different things, so i was thinking they might work together somehow.
Or would a change of formular be better? She is on SMA Gold.
Oh yeh i forgot 2 mention, she sometimes pulls a face when i put the bottle in her mouth like ewww whats this? I'm thinking she might not like the taste or summit?  
Looking forwards to hearing from you  
Many thanks
Niki & Lily.xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi Nikki

Have a word with your HV about changing milks..possibly to a ''comfort'' one.

It definitely sounds like colic. Have you tried gently massaging her tummy??

I wouldnt use colief/ infacol together without the advise of your gp/hv.

Colief is very good so it may be worth persevering with that.

Also, try and get her weighed this week so you can see whats happening on her weight chart..also speak to your Hv at this time as well. She can also reassure you.

You may have to look at changing her bottles to one such as medela special needs (great for colicky babys), or B-free (think they were prev called dr browns). 

Feeds ideally shouldn't take this long than so speak to your hv re teats....just incase it a ''teat'' problem   

Let me know how you get on. These baby's don't half worry us

Jxxxx


----------



## Niki W

Hiya Jeanette,
Thanks very much for your advise
Here's whats happend since last week..................
Spoke to h.v and changed milk over 2 cow and gate comfort 1, kept on with the colief and was already using dr browns bottles  
Since then lily was settled well the 1st 24hrs on the new milk, but seemed 2 b getting hungry alot quicker and drinkin 120ml most feeds, i tried 2 up the amount of milk but due to the wind problem she just couldn't drink anymore. Oh yeh i forgot 2 say, she had put on weight when the h.v came last thurs, she weighed in at 7lb6oz (birth weight was 6lb 1 and a helf oz) then over the next few days she seemed really unsettled in between feeds, all the time she is awake she just seems to cry (not a colicy cry, just wingy) she does still have the odd evenin of colicy cries though, and was starting to drink less amounts, like sometimes 120 ml ok then the next few feeds 60ml, 80ml again, and just really unsettled in between feeds.
So....i rang my h.v who suggested i took her 2 the docs just 2 get her checked over an check we arn't missin summit.
So went to the docs yesterday an he checked her over an felt her tummy etc.
He recons she is digesting the comfort1 very quickly (2 quickly he said) as most of her nappies are dirty and very loose, he thinks that it's just not stayin in her system long enough 2 satisfy her, he recommended we move up 2 the comfort 2 and give that ago, i did say 2 him that it says on the box from 6months but he didn't know 2 much about the comfort range and said give it a go.
So last nite i started her on that an she drained 120ml at 8pm, then woke at 11pm an did 80ml, then woke up very unsettled at 2am an drank another 80ml, then wouldn't settle 4 ages, seemed really windy, but couldn't get anything up.   then eventually fell asleep to wake again at 4am extremely unsettled and like colicy cries again ( i forget what she drank now as it's all a blurr   ) then she woke again at 6am wanting more and very unsettled.
She's just drank 120mls at 11am and has settled like a dream.
I just can't work it out and is that milk ok 4 her.................. just dunno what 2 do 4 the best.
Thanks again in advance
Niki & Lily.xx

Just called the cow and gate helpline, who say that we shouldn't be feeding her the comfort 2   Oh my goodness, what have i been putting my poor baby through  
The said perhaps we shold try the premium 1 as it has more stuff in it 4 her 2 break down so should stay in her system longer, use this along with the colief and see how she goes, if things don't improve in a few weeks, get her tested 4 lactose intolarance  
What do you think Jeanette 
We're getting pretty desperate and worried now.
Thanks again.xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi Niki

I would follow what the cow & gate have suggested as they are the ones most up to date with their formulas.

It sounds as if they have given you good advice.

Try massaging her tummy as well.

Also, try skin to skin care- this helps to relax a baby (nice for mummy or daddy too)

If the colief doesn't work within a week go back to your GP to see what else he /she can prescribe

Stay in touch

Jxxxx


----------

